#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  iWr 1000N e iwr 3000N ambos a cada 5 minutos lentidão

## Ebudny

Bom dia Galera,

Estou com um problema grave e de lua  :Hahaha: 

Assim, instalamos uma Wom 5000 mimo + Roteador iwr 1000N ou 3000N, Funciona normalmente, mas do nada a luz fica vermelha e não navega na velocidade normal, tipo um exemplo é 5 mega chegando 5 mega com luz verde ja com luz vermelha 1,5 mega.
Detalhe, entro na antena sinal 93,24 é o pior e SNR 29 chain 1 e 28 chain 2.

Outro cenário, a Fibra feito na casa do cliente e ONU funcionando e conectada, mas o IWR 3000N Conecta e desconecta a cada 5 minutos,
vmachado
17/01/2018 19:28:49


3.21MB / 97.76MB
10.2.2.50

Detalhes | Infomações | Ping |

vmachado
17/01/2018 19:23:23
17/01/2018 19:28:08
00:04:45
5.77MB / 171.87MB
10.2.2.50

Detalhes | Infomações | Ping |

vmachado
17/01/2018 19:22:47
17/01/2018 19:23:19
00:00:32
1.1MB / 30.87MB
10.2.2.50

Detalhes | Infomações | Ping |

vmachado
17/01/2018 19:16:52
17/01/2018 19:22:08
00:05:16
6.41MB / 186.04MB
10.2.2.50


Porem Onu esta logada a 12 horas.

Alguém pode me ajudar pois atualizamos os roteadores e não deram certo, o que posso Fazer?

----------


## ShadowRed

Está com a última versão de firmware? 
Aqui estão rodando normalmente nas ONU em bridge.

----------


## Ebudny

já atualizai já fiz o bicho e não funciona. Resultado sempre o mesmo

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom dia Galera,
> 
> Estou com um problema grave e de lua 
> 
> Assim, instalamos uma Wom 5000 mimo + Roteador iwr 1000N ou 3000N, Funciona normalmente, mas do nada a luz fica vermelha e não navega na velocidade normal, tipo um exemplo é 5 mega chegando 5 mega com luz verde ja com luz vermelha 1,5 mega.
> Detalhe, entro na antena sinal 93,24 é o pior e SNR 29 chain 1 e 28 chain 2.
> 
> Outro cenário, a Fibra feito na casa do cliente e ONU funcionando e conectada, mas o IWR 3000N Conecta e desconecta a cada 5 minutos,
> vmachado
> ...


Olá Ebudny,

Poderia mandar os prints das telas de Status, Sinal e das configurações wireless do equipamento?

No caso da fibra, qual o fabricante e o modelo da ONU?

----------


## Ebudny

Ola amigo,
Onu Epon com sinal -19, como a Onu é Bridge sem ser gerenciável coloquei o OTDR pra fazer a leitura, não a falhas na conexão.
Outro detalhe, coloquei no cliente um roteador tp-940 nosso aqui funcionando perfeitamente.
Coloco o Intelbras da panico de 5 em 5 minutos. Falei com o suporte me mandaram uma atualização que não funcionou também, e o cliente não quer comprar outro roteador.
Segue as fotos do roteador

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Bom dia Ebudny,

Nos informe seu telefone para contato que vamos entrar em contato com você.

----------


## Ebudny

(48) 34780015 ou 991581400

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Nos informe um telefone para contato para que possamos estar lhe auxiliando. 

Aguardamos seu retorno.

Obrigado.

----------


## Ebudny

Segue meus números(48) 34780015 ou 991581400

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Boa tarde, 

Entramos em contato com o senhor, conforme informado teve o problema corrigido com a atualização de firmware do produto.

----------


## Ebudny

Otimo Atendimento, ajudaram e resolveram nosso problema

----------


## delegato

Tambem tenho problema com esse roteador da intelbras que fica com a luz wan vermelha as vezes, tem solucao ? tenho varios parados, onde baixo o firmware?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Bom dia delegato, 

Segue abaixo os links dos firmwares para os roteadores:

IWR 3000N - http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...000n-1.7.3.rar

IWR 1000N - http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...0n-1.7.3_0.rar

----------

